
Robinhood Gets Almost Half Its Revenue in Bargain with High-Speed Traders - wslh
https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2018-10-15/robinhood-gets-almost-half-its-revenue-in-controversial-bargain-with-high-speed-traders
======
phakding
As a person who worked on an exchange and knew about the fees being charged by
exchanges to the trading companies for connectivity, data usage per kb etc, I
was dumbfounded to find out about Robinhood. I just couldn't understand how
they can execute trades for free.

Now that I know, it works for me. Although MMs with lot more money get to make
even more money, I get to trade without fees. That 15-20 I save on every pair
of buy/sell, is valuable when I am making bunch of trades every day.

